# [NetworkManager]Wifi lent avec nm-applet

## gulivert

Bonjour,

Pour configurer mon réseau j'utilise par defaut wpa_supplicant qui fonctionne impec.

Mais pour des raisons de facilité, j'ai voulu utiliser NetworkManager avec l'applet nm-applet dans gnome.

Là aussi aucun soucis pour le mettre en place. Par contre lorsque je me connecte via nm-applet mon wifi se trouve être beaucoup plus lent. Et je ne comprends pas pourqoi.

Donc si je fait ping de mon routeur j'obtiens dans les 3ms en règle général, mais lors de l'utilisation de nm-applet couplé à NetworkManager le ping vassie énormément et monte jusqu'à 120ms.

iwconfig me confirme que je suis connecté en 54Mb/s

Je ne sais pas trop ou chercher, mais peut être que l'un de vous à déjà été confronté au problème.

Ma carte wifi est une Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 et j'utilise le driver broadcom-sta en version 5.60.48.36 sur un kernel 2.6.31-r10

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse.

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai pas de réponse pour ton problème avec NetworkManager mais à chaque fois que je l'ai utilisé c'était lent et tout pourri. (Et il paraitrait que son code est du même acabit) 

Problèmes que je n'ai jamais rencontré avec wicd. Essais le, il est fort probable que tu jettes network manager ensuite.

----------

## jcTux

J'ai eu un problème de lenteur aussi mais avec Wicd non pas avec Networkmanager.

Chipset Ralink rt61pci

J'ai configuré wpa_supplicant et j'utilise wpa_gui pour gérer le connexions. C'est léger et simple à la fois.

----------

## kwenspc

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> J'ai eu un problème de lenteur aussi mais avec Wicd non pas avec Networkmanager.

 

Comme quoi...

Bon en définitive on est jamais mieux servi que par soit-même, c'est à dire via la ligne de commande!

----------

## jcTux

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon en définitive on est jamais mieux servi que par soit-même, c'est à dire via la ligne de commande!
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Absolument d'acc.

----------

## guilc

Ou alors wpa_supplicant only oui.

Le GUI est moche, mais il marche très bien. Et si on veut s'en passer, on peut, y a wpa_cli (ou alors on tripote la conf à la main) !

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start et ça roule !

----------

## gulivert

Hello,

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.

Après test de wicd celui si est pas si mal. Disons que dans mon cas il fonctionne impec, je n'ai effetivement plus mes pb de lenteur. Par contre il reste moin intégré à Gnome :p

Après lecture de leur site internet s'est tout sauf leur voeux, visiblement il mette en avant le faire d'être multi-desktop.

Je vais lui faire un petit thême d'icones pour qu'il soit intégré à mon desktop car je suis un puriste dans le genre.

wpa_gui s'est du QT me semble ? Car perso je ne conte pas compiler QT sur ma gentoo...

Guilc, à la base je suis uniquement sous wpa_supplicant avec l'édition à la mano, s'est justement ce que je cherche à éviter  :Smile: 

Au passage je te reconnais pas avec ta "nouvelle" image, le souvenir de R2D2 me hente encore   :Wink: 

Pour le moment je reste sous wicd t'en que je n'ai pas de nouvelle sur networkmanager. Je dois dire que nm-applet me plait mieux par rapport à son intégration dans gnome....

----------

## jcTux

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Car perso je ne conte pas compiler QT sur ma gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Cette manière catégorique de considérer le choses, je l'ai abandonnée depuis belle lurette.

Enfin, chacun est libre d'installer ce qu'il veut sur son pc. C'est pour ça qu'on aime les logiciels libres d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> wpa_gui s'est du QT me semble ? Car perso je ne conte pas compiler QT sur ma gentoo...

 

Oui, qt4. Ce n'est pas un drame non plus hein, ça va pas salir ton e17 (tiens tiens tiens, je vois que tu parles de gnome, tu aurais laché e17 ?  :Wink: )

Et si tu veux pas toucher à la main à la conf, et que tu ne veux pas le gui qt, il te reste toujours wpa_cli qui fait la meme chose que wpa_gui, mais dans une interface console (un pseudo-shell).

Enfin, perso, pour un truc aussi "bas niveau" que de la conf réseau, mettre 40 couches dessus, ça a tendance à me heurter un brin. Mettre une couche pour faciliter l'itinérance en wifi OK, ça peut faciliter la vie. Cette couche, c'est wpa_supplicant. Puis on va rajouter une couche de plus avec 40 dépendances au dessus (parce que faut pas se leurrer, wicd et NM utilisent wpa_supplicant derrière, ils ne refont pas le boulot !) ? Pour moi, c'est la couche de trop. Enfin bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte après.

 *Quote:*   

> Au passage je te reconnais pas avec ta "nouvelle" image, le souvenir de R2D2 me hente encore   

 

Ah oui mais là au moins, c'est VRAIMENT moi sur l'avatar :p

----------

## gulivert

 :Laughing:   QT s'est le mal   :Laughing: 

Non sans dec je n'ai aucune application en QT sur ma gentoo et je n'ai pas envi de compiler cette grosse librairie juste pour wpa_gui. En même temps je cherche quelque chose d'intégré à mon desktop. Je suis un puriste de l'ergonomie   :Twisted Evil: 

Mélanger du QT avec du GTK ça me fait mal aux yeux... nm-applet me plaisait bcp dans son intégration gnome, super intégré et les menus facils, c'est ce qui me plaisait dans celui-si. Mais vue qu'il n'est pas 100% fonctionnel je ne vais pas insister et garder wicd et ses défauts.

Non je n'ai plus E17, en fait sa faisait environs 1.5 années que j'avais plus linux, je suis passé à Mac avec OSX, pendant 1 année sa ma suffit mais j'ai vite senti le manque de la bidouille linuxienne, et surtout le manque de liberté, car OSX oui s'est bien fait, mais y a pas plus fermé que le monde apple. Du coup sa fait quelques mois que j'ai remis gentoo avec gnome 2.30 pour le moment. E17 compile ce moment, histoire de voir l'évolution de ce dernier, et voir si les mainteneurs des mes deux thèmes on fait du beau travail ou si fat sonner les cloches   :Razz: 

et peut être que je vais rester sous E17 de nouveau ou verra.

Haha s'est toi sur la photo guilc, excelent ta photo   :Very Happy: 

T'as l'air moins psychopathe que je le pensais en fait   :Arrow:   :Wink: 

----------

